# 129 basket case



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

I cannot get the pics to come through. one more try.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

When you attach the file DON'T click on preview click on summit reply. If you click on preview your picture will be lost.
Jody


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

*don't click on preview*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *When you attach the file DON'T click on preview click on summit reply. If you click on preview your picture will be lost.
> Jody *


Here goes another try.

129 and 149 coming home to make one super 129 with hydro lift.


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: don't click on preview*



> _Originally posted by Cub 104129 _
> *Here goes another try.
> 
> 129 and 149 coming home to make one super 129 with hydro lift. *


Ok now that worked. I will try the finished prouduct.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like they come along way they look great now. Nice job with them:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

*TKS Jody*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looks like they come along way they look great now. Nice job with them:thumbsup:
> Jody *


My cubs work steady and I am proud of them. The 104 at work with the Jinma 284 and chipper


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:homereat: Uuuummmmmmmmmmm... Pretty.


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

*New Treads for the 104*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *:homereat: Uuuummmmmmmmmmm... Pretty. *


The 104 has new tires


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: New Treads for the 104*



> _Originally posted by Cub 104129 _
> *The 104 has new tires *


Another pic


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice tractors! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul They look good on there its ready to work now
:thumbsup: Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Great looking Cubs! Nice lawn too.


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Great looking Cubs! Nice lawn too. *


Thanks. That lawn is my raised tile bed. It is dryer and the rest of the lawn is much better looking. It takes appox 2.5 hours to cut all of my lawn. The cub 129 cuts the tile bed and the JD does the rest. This lawn is also at my cottage on Lake Huron.

att. a pic of my son wondering what I will buy next


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You've got all manor of cool toys!  Looking at the 129 you restored gives made me think of a Cub almost identical to yours that has been setting in his equipment shed for years. It had a stuck valve in the engine cylinder head. Last year the equipment shed collapsed during a heavy snow storm after which they got a heavy rain. I am not sure if it got crushed or not but I think I will check into it. Might be a good project for a back up tractor. :thumbsup: You do nice work!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya Chief,you NEED some kind of tractor to stash at that new place.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Paul,
Are those work lights on the back of your 104? or the flash bulb reflecting off of some reflective tape? Your new tires are looking great!!! Even though I'm a Deere owner, I certainly would not be ashamed to ride your's. Nice looking machines.


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You've got all manor of cool toys!  Looking at the 129 you restored gives made me think of a Cub almost identical to yours that has been setting in his equipment shed for years. It had a stuck valve in the engine cylinder head. Last year the equipment shed collapsed during a heavy snow storm after which they got a heavy rain. I am not sure if it got crushed or not but I think I will check into it. Might be a good project for a back up tractor. :thumbsup: You do nice work! *


Thanks Chief. There is more cool tools that are not in the picture. I believe a man works hard and should enjoy life. 
On another note even if the shed did collapsed I don't think the 129 would be hurt much. Worth looking at.


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Hey Paul,
> Are those work lights on the back of your 104? or the flash bulb reflecting off of some reflective tape? Your new tires are looking great!!! Even though I'm a Deere owner, I certainly would not be ashamed to ride your's. Nice looking machines. *


They are reflective tape. Deere is good also. Everyone I know wanted the Deere but I like to be different. I started with a 1947 Massey Pony that I rebuilt from the ground up.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Real Nice Job ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

